# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Wed 11th May 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All.

Host for the next evening 

David Newton
107 Normans Rd
Papanui
Wed 11th May 7:30-9:00ish

Lithium Corolla EV 

Hi All,

Fewer shakes. Dollar up and up. Petrol similar. Are our electrics going to show the way?


As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton


----------

